# My wife and i seperated and now im trying to win her back but there are other guys



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

My wife and i dated for four years and we got married in febuary 2010. I love my wife and think the world of her! During our relationship i was in a band and really liked to party and hang with my friends, While i was doing this she usually went out with a couple of her girlfriends and this "guy" that was my friend and i really trusted him to look after her. In the end, We seperated after four months of marriage due to issues with me not paying enough attension to her, not making enough money, and generally being an idiot. In the mean time, this "guy" Moved in on her and was very successful. I regret giving him space at all. She had called me once and was crying, said that he was being mean to her and abusing her so i confronted him and i thought this was going to be the last time, (to be clear, we are still seperated at this certain point in time) But it was not. I went to visit her shortly after that and guess who was at her house! "guy". I lost it and showed my crazy side. After all this, he eventually left her alone and she has stopped talking to him and changed her number and what not. A few months down the road and we have been hanging out again quite a bit and i have been helping her move and supporting her financially and in any way i can! everything has been going great but i believe there is still some trust issues for eachother. Trying to rebuild trust for eachother is a hard thing to do but were trying. She has not been vocal about getting back together or if she still has feelings for me but i think if i show her that i am changed she will come back. Back to the "guy" issue, I was helping her move the other day and i know she has been making new friends and some are guys but i noticed her phone on the counter and it said there was a new text from "other guy". I know that shes told me she doesnt have a new boyfriend and that shes not interested in anyone but how do i keep from blowing up and asking her about this "other guy" and showing my insecurity and try to get this "other guy" out of the picture? it has been hard not to bring it up but i know that he likes her. now that were hanging out again it is great but i always feel so helpless when there are other guys persuing her along with myself! i feel like i have to out do "other guy" because he seems very successful and "alpha male" if you will. What should i do?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

You won't like my answer ... BUT ... move on. She has. Easier said than done but you really should be moving forward with your life and find someone who wants to be with you.

In fact she may actually become more interested in you then. Because now you are just too clingy for her. This is not attractive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been told this before but does persistance not show dedication to the relationship? She has said things like "i dont love you" and than a month later will say "i still love you and care about you". Either way i always find that she comes back. Am i just her fallback guy?


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

yes. you are.
she is interested in the attention, not the person.
anything further is your own betrayal of yourself.
Get out there, give it some time, and meet some new girls.
you will soon find her but a fading memory.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

I love this woman with every ounce of my life. I have tried to move on but every other girl has either annoyed the living Sh*t out of me or just seemed crazy and immature! I dont doubt for a second that were perfect for eachother. Its been a year that we have been seperated and right now seems like the closest weve been since the beginning. Im letting her call me and approach me and so far this is working. she calls me every day. I just hope she can appreciate what im trying to do for her and if thats not enough than i will try to move on. Its hard to do when she is the most amazing woman i have ever met.


----------

